# Iluminar con LED pantalla LCD laptop



## jls4612 (Abr 1, 2013)

Hola a todos, espero que aguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme a encontrar una solucion a lo siguiente, quiero adaptarle retroiluminacion LED a pantalla LCD laptop que se le rompio la lampara CCFL, el inverter funciona bien. La lap es una ACER Aspire 5517-5997 LCD 16.6" Cine Crystal


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Abr 1, 2013)

y el inverter que tension constante esta entregando? para saber de que manera aprovecharlo para conectar los LED's


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2013)

Sencillo no es cambiar solo la lampara CCFL??? se consiguen y baratas, lo de adaptar te dara mas problemas, eso creo yo por cuestiones de espacio en fin, es mi humilde opinion, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu

PD: aca las venden, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiago (Abr 2, 2013)

jls4612 dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero que aguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme a encontrar una solucion a lo siguiente, quiero adaptarle retroiluminacion LED a pantalla LCD laptop que se le rompio la lampara CCFL, el inverter funciona bien. La lap es una ACER Aspire 5517-5997 LCD 16.6" Cine Crystal



La lámpara CCFL se puede cambiar. Eso si, hay que tener experiencia, porque las primeras las rompes todas o dañas el panel al desmontarlo. Puedes pagarle a un técnico para que lo haga y recuperar tu pantalla por el menor coste.
También puedes obtener una lámpara, recuperandola de una pantalla con el panel dañado.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 2, 2013)

jls4612 dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero que aguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme a encontrar una solucion a lo siguiente, quiero adaptarle retroiluminacion LED a pantalla LCD laptop que se le rompio la lampara CCFL, el inverter funciona bien. La lap es una ACER Aspire 5517-5997 LCD 16.6" Cine Crystal


Yo he realizado esa adaptación cuando no consigo las lamparas originales o del mismo tamaño.
La idea es remplazar las lamparas con tiras de LED de alta luminosidad.
Se tienen que conseguir tiras que tengan los LED muy juntos y que sean delgadas.
Ésto para que se adapten al espacio del riel de las lamparas, y que la iluminación sea lo mas pareja posible.
Como las tiras se pueden recortar, entonces se recortan lo mas próximo al tamaño del riel.
Luego se retira el papel que tienen para poder pegarlas firmemente a la base del riel.
Se le soldan los cables de alimentación y se busca un voltaje de 12v que solo exista al prender la pantalla.
Y éste es un inconveniente, ya que al encender la pantalla se vera iluminada, en lo que se activa el LCD.
Para evitar eso se podría hacer un circuito de retardo que encienda los LED después de cierto tiempo.
Hay que fijarse que la corriente sea la suficiente para alimentar la/s tira/s de LED.

Existe otro inconveniente con ésta adaptación.
Y es que se verán los puntos de luz de los LED por no tener una luz difusa como las lamparas CCFL.
Pero en general he conseguido resultados satisfactorios y los clientes quedan contentos.
Pues ahora su pantalla es de LED 

Como último dato, quito el fusible de alimentación del inverter para evitar que éste trabaje.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 2, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Yo he realizado esa adaptación cuando no consigo las lamparas originales o del mismo tamaño.
> La idea es remplazar las lamparas con tiras de LED de alta luminosidad.
> Se tienen que conseguir tiras que tengan los LED muy juntos y que sean delgadas.
> Ésto para que se adapten al espacio del riel de las lamparas, y que la iluminación sea lo mas pareja posible.
> ...



Uff ... Que bueno, nunca he oido esto de la adaptación a LED antes. Para solucionar lo del encendido y apagado, puedes usar el voltaje de referencia que controla el inverter.
Si tienes ocasión pon una foto del trabajo, me imagino que habrá que modificar el marco que unifica todas las láminas de la pantalla.

El fastidio para @jls4612 es que su pantalla es de 15'6" y lámpara de esa medida no son fáciles.

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 2, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Para solucionar lo del encendido y apagado, puedes usar el voltaje de referencia que controla el inverter.


 Es buena idea. 


tiago dijo:


> Si tienes ocasión pon una foto del trabajo, me imagino que habrá que modificar el marco que unifica todas las láminas de la pantalla.


La modificación del marco no es mucha, tan solo retirar las lamparas y acomodar bien la tira de LED.
Si la base de las lamparas es metálica solo hay que fijarse de que nada haga contacto y listo.

En los monitores he visto que solo tienen dos lamparas paralelas en la parte de abajo.
Así el remplazo de las lamparas CCFL por tiras de LED es mas sencillo.

Así son las tiras de LED que he utilizado.







Cada tramo recortable tiene 3 LED con su resistencia limitadora de corriente y se alimentan con 12V.
Las características de consumo no las sé, porque variaran dependiendo la cantidad y tipo de LED,
pero he conseguido alimentarlos con los 12V del mismo equipo sin problemas.

No se me había ocurrido tomar fotos del trabajo y no tengo por ahora a cual tomarle algunas.
Luego que le realice lo mismo a otro equipo lo haré.

Saludos.​


----------



## edh59 (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola D@rkbytes:
Aporto algunas imágenes:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/ccflporleds.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/132/dsc3544.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/dsc3547v.jpg/

Saludos.


----------



## mossetto (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola, les pido disculpen mi ignoracia por si voy ha preguntar un poavada. mi pregunta quizas medio tonta, pero quisiera saber si es posible hace una adaptacion pero al reves, adaptar un display LCD a un Monitor Led, quizas paresca tonto pero no puedo conseguir la pantalla original y antes de perderlo veria de adaptarle un display lCD, aunque esto signifique la perdida parcial de calidad de la visión.

Desde ya muchas gracias si alguien pudiese ayudarme.


----------

